# Expat a huge car from UAE to Egypt



## Mohsalim99 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey everybody,
Plz I need your help
I want to export a camaro ss 400hp 6.2L from UAE to Egypt
I need to know how much would it cost me and how many \percent I would pay and the car costs 189000 AED I am a college guy and I love this car but it isn't in Egypt so I had to get it from UAE


----------

